# Just Bought An Omega Quartz Id Help Please



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got this for a bargain Â£25.

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...,0&format=0

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...,0&format=0

The seller says his repairer said it wasn't worth repairing. Im hoping it just needs a new battery but it probably needs somthing else. Might just stick a cheapo quartz movment in if it doesn't work. My question is was it worth Â£25 and what is it worth working? Wonder if it is somthing rare because of the screws holding the back on.

Any ideas?

dazaa


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just my opinion but rarly do people who know what they are doing let something go so cheap that they can fix themselves and sell on and make a profit,My guess is its knackered but i hope I am wrong. :blink:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dazaa said:


> Just got this for a bargain Â£25.
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages/showim...,0&format=0
> 
> ...


Nothing rare i am afraid...probably has a 1342 or similar in....outside of Omega parts are pretty much unobtainable...however a common movement so you may pick up another cheapy that works.

Case looks a bit pitted, and i suspect that the missing screw has broken off.......hands are interesting though..

Also worth a punt at that price though.....have a go at it...you never know....i have bought ' so called lost causes in the past and had them running in minutes.

Show us a pic of the movement, it might show up something obvious...like a missing insulator etc....


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

KEITHT said:


> dazaa said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this for a bargain Â£25.
> ...


So would I be right in thinking that it doesn't use a normal cheapo quartz movement? Will definatly post pictures when I get it. I really want to get this one going to either sell on or just keep as an everyday watch. Any idea how much its worth if I get it going and clean it up abit.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

dazaa said:


> Might just stick a cheapo quartz movment in if it doesn't work.


Don't do that. Hold out for another with a good movement but everything else bad. Make one good one out of two.


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Dazzaa

Used to have one of these myself.. Here are the pics:

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2182/omega7.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss136/a...2182/omega4.jpg

I am pretty sure that the hands on your one are incorrect, I have not seen a 1342 with those hands. The amount of rust around the case would suggest that there has been some water ingression, you will soon know when you get the back off... This is one of those watches that I wish I had never sold as they are very reliable and accurate, a good daily wear. The only issue is changing the battery every 12 months as the movements were designed for mercury batteries which are no longer available. As for what to do with it, well I agree with making two out of one, there are plenty of GP cased 1342 watches out there at good prices...

Cheers

Simon


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

accutron2182 said:


> Hi Dazzaa
> 
> Used to have one of these myself.. Here are the pics:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I always thought the hands looked abit funny....im not sure if I like them or not but im not even considering looking for original ones so.....assuming it only had water damage and was left lying in a dry drawer for years, would the movment be saveable? I really hope I can at least restore the case, and even if the movement is scrap the bracelet is apparently genuine omega so I should be able to sell it on for abit more than it cost me. Don't get me wrong, im not in this game just for profit but im only 13 years old so every single penny counts.

Simon, yours looked really nice I understand why you regret selling it. I just hope I feel like that about mine.

dazaa


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Dazaa

Without seeing the movement it is hard to tell, try and get those back screws out and post a picture of the movement. I think you have two choices, either wait for another 1342 to come up for movement exchange or sell it on, you should get what you paid for it and I reckon Â£40 - Â£50 should get you a working 1342 if you hang on in there. The one in the pics I posted cost me Â£40 last year, these watches are not particulaly valuable at the moment, but all Omegas seem to be going up so they are a good buy. If i see any on ebay etc I will add to this thread for you to see....

Cheers

Simon


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Got the watch today, and the seller threw in 4 other dead watches for me to work on . Nothing special, 3 wind ups all in need of work but some really nice ones in there, and 2 cheapo quartz including what I thought at first was a genuine omega deville but turns out to have a quartz movment . Now on to the omega. I assumed from the pictures that the complete omega bracelet was included, how wrong I was, only the bracelet was included NOT the clasp. Then there was the case, it wasn't really in bad condition, light marks from use, broken screw and some on the back from where screws have been removed but nothing really bad. The crystal is badly scratched, im hoping brasso will help, if not then a buffing wheel on the dremel should do the trick. What was belived to be rust was just grease and dirt so I was hoping to find a mint movement inside, at first glance it looks to be in perfect condition with only slight marks on the screws holding the battery holder on but after holding a battery to the terminal nothing happened so im assuming the movement is dead. Also the hands didn't fit on propperly and the seconds hand was broken. The dial is rough, 1 holding pin is broken but I should be able to tape it, it has yellowed quite abit but has NO paint flaking so im looking for help cleaning it up. So far I have:

Polished the case and bracelet with autosol to remove all the tarnishing. It has cleaned up really well especially the back which is really shiny now. Im shocked at how black the cloth was afterwards.

Gave the crystal a quick wipe with autosol, cleaned it up but still needs polishing to remove scratches.

Found out the movment is dead and the hands are rubbish.

Im thinking of just binning the movment and taping a quartz movment on to the dial so I have a working watch. Im sure many people will think this is stupid but unless I can repair the old movment cheap its the only option I have. Will post a picture of the movment when the camera starts working again.

Any ideas welcome.

dazaa


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

dazaa said:


> Got the watch today, and the seller threw in 4 other dead watches for me to work on . Nothing special, 3 wind ups all in need of work but some really nice ones in there, and 2 cheapo quartz including what I thought at first was a genuine omega deville but turns out to have a quartz movment . Now on to the omega. I assumed from the pictures that the complete omega bracelet was included, how wrong I was, only the bracelet was included NOT the clasp. Then there was the case, it wasn't really in bad condition, light marks from use, broken screw and some on the back from where screws have been removed but nothing really bad. The crystal is badly scratched, im hoping brasso will help, if not then a buffing wheel on the dremel should do the trick. What was belived to be rust was just grease and dirt so I was hoping to find a mint movement inside, at first glance it looks to be in perfect condition with only slight marks on the screws holding the battery holder on but after holding a battery to the terminal nothing happened so im assuming the movement is dead. Also the hands didn't fit on propperly and the seconds hand was broken. The dial is rough, 1 holding pin is broken but I should be able to tape it, it has yellowed quite abit but has NO paint flaking so im looking for help cleaning it up. So far I have:
> 
> Polished the case and bracelet with autosol to remove all the tarnishing. It has cleaned up really well especially the back which is really shiny now. Im shocked at how black the cloth was afterwards.
> 
> ...


Does anyone out there repair vintage quartz movements? If not should I just bin the old omega movement?? Im begining to wish I had never bought this watch now, although the case has cleaned up really nicely and I have managed to find a nice clasp from a seiko its being let down by the dial and lack of movement. Perhaps a Â£1 quartz movement is the answer?? Or now I have cleaned it all up could I make back the Â£25 selling the case, crystal and if the buyer wants, the dial and movment aswell?

Or perhaps some kind soul could fix the old movement for a small fee?

For once im totally clueless on this.


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Dazaa

This watch will cost you a lot of money to get repaired professionally, I would suggest that you hang on to it and keep your eye out for another 1342 in the future, they are quite cheap and if you get another one you could have a go at repairing it yourself, they are a good movement to work on and it would be a good project for you to make one goos watch out of two bad. If you need to free the money up just stick it on ebay and move on....

Cheers

Simon


----------

